# Travelling to Dublin Airport if living outside Dublin



## asdfg (14 Oct 2020)

I live outside County Dublin. I am due to fly out from Dublin Airport next Saturday. 

Can I go to airport 
Can I get someone, a friend to drop me at the airport


----------



## odyssey06 (15 Oct 2020)

It's not clear if your flight is for tourism or essential reasons (work, family situation).

Technically leaving your county for non-essential reasons is a breach of the regulations.

But either way, Gardai have no powers (as of time of writing this) to stop you or fine you from continuing on your journey to the airport or in the airport. However you may encounter checkpoints along the way which delay you considerably.


----------



## Purple (15 Oct 2020)

asdfg said:


> I live outside County Dublin. I am due to fly out from Dublin Airport next Saturday.
> 
> Can I go to airport
> Can I get someone, a friend to drop me at the airport


I assume you know the rules on flying so no need to comment on that. 
As to your question, I think that would be considered a necessary journey as they are dropping you at the airport for a necessary flight.


----------



## joer (15 Oct 2020)

If you happen to pass by the garda checkpoint near where I live you will not even be stopped. They do not stop anyone.


----------



## MaxGordon (15 Oct 2020)

Purple said:


> I think that would be considered a necessary journey as they are dropping you at the airport for a necessary flight.



Why do you say the flight is necessary? The OP hasn't commented on its necessity?


----------



## Purple (16 Oct 2020)

MaxGordon said:


> Why do you say the flight is necessary? The OP hasn't commented on its necessity?


I said "I assume you know the rules on flying so no need to comment on that." I worked on the assumption the OP wasn't an idiot. I usually do that until proven otherwise.


----------



## MaxGordon (16 Oct 2020)

Ah - I see. Sorry. Begs the question what the working assumption regarding me will be in the future


----------



## joer (16 Oct 2020)

The answer to that is on its way , you can be sure


----------



## DK123 (20 Oct 2020)

I have a small holiday apartment in Spain and i have received a complaint from a neighbour in the apartment below me about a leak into his apartment from my apartment above.I have booked a flight for myself only on 8th of November to Alicante in order to sort this out.I have just one small,simple  question.Does any one know if this would be classed as an essential reason to travel.?I can get him to send me photos of the leak and carry them with me to show to officials at the airport etc..Any advice would be much appreciated.Thanks. I wonder how did  asdfg fare out?P.S.I intend to be extra carefull re all the Covid rules


----------



## odyssey06 (20 Oct 2020)

DK123 said:


> I have a small holiday apartment in Spain and i have received a complaint from a neighbour in the apartment below me about a leak into his apartment from my apartment above.I have booked a flight for myself only on 8th of November to Alicante in order to sort this out.I have just one small,simple  question.Does any one know if this would be classed as an essential reason to travel.?I can get him to send me photos of the leak and carry them with me to show to officials at the airport etc..Any advice would be much appreciated.Thanks. I wonder how did  asdfg fare out?P.S.I intend to be extra carefull re all the Covid rules



It sounds essential but when I scanned gov.ie site I couldn't find anything solid to back that up. There may be more clarity in the coming days when the details of the statutory instrument to back up Level 5 is published.
Just be aware of need to isolate on your return.


----------



## Purple (20 Oct 2020)

DK123 said:


> I have a small holiday apartment in Spain and i have received a complaint from a neighbour in the apartment below me about a leak into his apartment from my apartment above.I have booked a flight for myself only on 8th of November to Alicante in order to sort this out.I have just one small,simple  question.Does any one know if this would be classed as an essential reason to travel.?I can get him to send me photos of the leak and carry them with me to show to officials at the airport etc..Any advice would be much appreciated.Thanks. I wonder how did  asdfg fare out?P.S.I intend to be extra carefull re all the Covid rules


Can you not just hire a local plumber?
Have you no insurance?


----------



## DK123 (20 Oct 2020)

Thanks anyway Purple,but this is completely unhelpfull and does not remotely answer my simple question.! odessey06 thank you for your kind and helpfull reply.Yes indeed i am geared up for the isolation on return.Looks like the airport covid testing will come into play eventually,but perhaps not for a cuple of months yet and and when it does hopefully it will eliminate the need to isolate.


----------



## Purple (20 Oct 2020)

DK123 said:


> Thanks anyway Purple,but this is completely unhelpfull and does not remotely answer my simple question.!


Sure, but it sounds like you are making a totally unnecessary journey to sort something out which could be fixed locally at a lower cost and a lower risk. In that context it's hardly a necessary journey. It would be like me flying to London to change the tyre on a  friends car rather than then calling the AA.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (20 Oct 2020)

I returned from France last Friday after 3 months.  I have since received 2 texts from GOV.ie reminding me of my obligations.  This morning I received a phone call from a person announcing that they work in the COVID department, or something like that.  My immediate reaction was "oh no, this is contact tracing".  But no it was just to remind me once again of my obligations.
Whilst I am on the subject the flight was the most pleasant such experience I have encountered.  59 seats taken and 100 empty seats.  No queuing.  Flight from Marseilles 20 minutes early at 2 hours, obviously no congestion in the airspace either.  And the prices were €15 per seat right up until the last minute.  In fact to avoid public transport I hired a car to go to the airport, that cost me €200


----------



## Purple (20 Oct 2020)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> I returned from France last Friday after 3 months.  I have since received 2 texts from GOV.ie reminding me of my obligations.  This morning I received a phone call from a person announcing that they work in the COVID department, or something like that.  My immediate reaction was "oh no, this is contact tracing".  But no it was just to remind me once again of my obligations.
> Whilst I am on the subject the flight was the most pleasant such experience I have encountered.  59 seats taken and 100 empty seats.  No queuing.  Flight from Marseilles 20 minutes early at 2 hours, obviously no congestion in the airspace either.  And the prices were €15 per seat right up until the last minute.  In fact to avoid public transport I hired a car to go to the airport, that cost me €200


Are you saying that there are now Aer Lingus flights that aren't running out of sandwitches before they get to the back of the plane?!


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (20 Oct 2020)

Ha Ha!  Actually it was Ryanair.  Aer Lingus seem to have given up on France.


----------



## Purple (20 Oct 2020)

Well I hope your French estates are now in order with your staff fully briefed so you can winter in your Irish Estates in peace.


----------

